
Om Malik: Iminlikewithyou will be "as addictive and as powerful as Facebook" - pg
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/28/iminlikewithyou/
======
Alex3917
I like it for two reasons:

1) It's completely fresh and original.

2) The submit buttons make a pleasing sound when you mouse over them.

I suspect the bidding system will result in lekking and other malsocialized
behavior, but I could also see it driving up use. I'm really fascinated to see
what happens though, and I can't wait to start playing with it (even though I
already have a gf who I asked out on facebook).

------
domp
I really like this idea. I've had some girls that I'm friends with have some
really bizarre experiences on dating sites. This one seems like a much safer
route and doesn't require a long survey to match your compatibility. Seems fun
also and not like the other sites where most people are looking for 'the one'.
I wish them luck!

~~~
zkinion
Yeah, the largest problems with dating sites today is the "creepy" guy issue,
and the problem that marginally attractive girls are in the minority, and get
literally bombarded by guys. Hopefully, this can eliminate these problems with
the bidding system. Women are still typically the choosers in modern socity,
and this lets them have more filtering.

------
nickb
It doesn't matter how well you bid since love and attraction cannot be bought.
Woman will pick who she finds attractive, not someone who outbids the other
guy.

PS: Feminists will be all over this one.. I can just see it: "you mean, you're
bidding on women?!"

~~~
danielha
Women can bid on men. Or women can bid on women. Or men can bid on men.

------
AurSaraf
Hello. I am Aur Saraf.

And I don't like this.

Why?

Because flirting is about communication. Perhaps it's the journalist's
mistake, but it seems like communication plays secondary role here to a
currency based trading system.

Is that a way to show value? "I answered more questions and logged in more,
and I believe I'll win your heart, so here, I'm bidding 25 points on you,
sweetie"? Even MORE competition? How objectified can a poor sweet lovely girl
BE?

No.

I really don't think so.

I agree, dating sites suck. They are a badly implemented meat market.

I just think this amplifies the problems instead of fixing them.

The good dating site still isn't public.

We'll have to wait.

BTW an invite to prove me wring would be appreciated.

Aur

~~~
amichail
Do you think this is any better? :)

<http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17723921>

~~~
abossy
An intelligence-based version of that site would be great.

You know, for geeks. You have to be smart enough to get in.

In fact, you can do it for a lot of criteria that people value in
relationships.

~~~
AurSaraf
It would be fun for a few moments (for boys), but that's it.

Geeks are people who tend to stay OUT of the really stupid ego matches, which
is what it would become.

Geek girls I've talked to, like every other girl, naturally understand that a
good relationship hasn't more to do with intelligence than beauty - both are
factors that can add a bit, but insignificant compared, so only guys would be
lured in.

And remember that the only way to "win" an intelligence competition is to not
participate.

Yes, there are criteria that has value in relationships (contrast with "people
value in relationships") that could hold such a site alive. But it is really
hard to judge them.

The really good tests would create a situation where any high value bloke that
applies would have girls chasing him on his application stage, before he's
even in. That would have good sides and bad; in the long run, it would
obsolete the site. If you can find such a test, though, you can make a lot of
money out of site like this.

There still is a lot to say about communities that pick their members. Email
me if you want to continue the discussion, I have one good idea that I'd
happily share.

A "dating site for geeks", though, should be done completely differently. No
competition, no pressure. No meat market. Just a nice, calm place to meet
people, talk about actual subjects ("star wars is hot", not "you're s0
hut1!"). Modeled after geek conventions and get-togethers (D&D;, hacking
weekend, ... Geeks use the same recipe for all). It would even succeed. I'm
pretty sure something exists, though.

Aur Saraf

------
danielha
I signed up and began playing with it a couple days ago. I love the look and
character of the site. Everything about the presentation oozes charm.

~~~
rms
Post some invite codes here for us, please.

~~~
danielha
I have a few invite codes available. They're email invites so post your email
or send me an email about it (address is in profile).

~~~
divia
I'd love one too if you still have any left you'd be willing to give out.
(I'll throw it out there that I'm female, in case that makes it any more
likely you'll give me one :-). I'm willing to bet most people here aren't.)

diviam at gmail

------
zkinion
All they need to do now is get past the hurdle of locality. Okcupid and
plentyoffish haven't even done that really, outside of california or really
condensed areas. I'd be using it right now if it had more women in Vegas. Once
that milestone is gone, amazing growth can begin.

Mr. Forman seemed like a nice guy when I met him at the startupschool
reception. I wish them the best of luck.

------
sf2007
Couldnt they come up with a simpler/shorter name? I couldn't figure out the
name while I was reading th OM article - it was only when I saw their website
I realized the name was i'm in like with you!

Do not have an accoun yet - can't comment on the service. On the surface,
looks like an interesting idea.

------
mynameishere
I don't get it. Sign up, "bid" everything on one girl, if it doesn't work,
close the account and repeat.

???

Easy to game, and I'm not sure why any woman would care two cents for some
meaningless "bids" in contrast with _any_ real-world criteria.

------
nostrademons
They said they're a yCombinator-funded startup, but they also said they're
based out of New York. Does YC now have startups in other cities, or did they
move to New York after the SFP/WFP program?

~~~
paul
They were part of the 06 SFP in Boston and went back to NYC at the end of the
summer.

------
budu3
Wow. Very innovative service. I don't have time for it though but then again
that's what I said about facebook but I'm a facebook regular.

------
staunch
The name is horribly long but so good I think it could really work. Hope they
do well.

------
dbrener
Any more invitations available? Could you spare one for brex2003@hotmail.com?

------
whacked_new
Anybody remember yesnomayb.com? They should join forces.

------
vlad
It will be interesting to see who uses the site!

------
guyinblackshirt
hey i could use an invite too!....... guyinblacktshirt@gmail.com

thanks in advance if you are reading this :)

